# MY LIFEROX!!!!!



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i got up at 8:00 this morning andstarted getting ready to go to the penning and my horse would not load we tryed forever by the time we got her loaded it was 2:00 and and the penning started at 1:00 i got there and because i was so late i only rode once after i went throught all the trouble it was crazy...  but i had fun after i got htere and was with my friends... the horse that i ride is a sorrel and she looks good but i want her to look very good for the shows how do i slick her off better??? please help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

hi it's me again, i am training a 2 yr old stud colt he is doing great.. so much fun i have trained a few horses before but none like this he is so smart and willing to do anything i ask him he is doing great.. when i got him about 2 months ago he was not even halter broke but he caught on to everything so fast. today i was working him and he was doing so great that i decided to get on him and c how he did OMG he was awesome did everything i asked i luv my baby... i will keep u posted on his progress.


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

my baby boy is doin awesome comin around great... fell free to post anything


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi!

Well done that your training a 2 year old! 8) 
If you have a problem with loading your horse I can help if you want. Hmmmm.
First of all if your float has 2 doors. You know, one at the front and one at the back. Then open them both up. Walk your horse near the float but turn her away. Do this several times until she/he gets used to it. Each time you walk up near it get closer and closer. If she goes with you then give her a treat or nice big pat. Stand in the float showing her nothing is wrong. Then grab her and walk her in one side and out the other. Keep doing this several times as well. If she does go in then reward her then as well with a carrot or an apple. If after this and doesn't work search float help or something on the internet. Also please post back if it does work or not, because in a horse magazine there is floating help and I can tell you the method for that if you want.

Good Luck!  :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i know how you feel i have 2 mares will not load up as fast as i need them too.....one has to be lounged un till she is too tired and not aware of her suroundings and then she'll load up and abby will take days to load, my husband is about the only one who can load her, i some time have to use the rope trick with her (snap lounge ling on eye hook ( tail gaurd on trailer) get some one to lead in and slip line around but and encourge loading but do not tie that other end... :lol: works for me all the time.......how do you like penning...trying to get my daughter in to that this summer


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

hey guys thanx but he loads great any other suggestions


----------

